# Instinctive Compund Shooting



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been practicing instinctive for the past two weeks now with my Ovation. I put a NAP Centerest Flipper on it. I am really beginning to like this style of shooting. I shoot 3 under and have been gap shooting. After shooting off and on all this past weekend I am able to shoot some pretty decent groups at 20 yards. I am using my Gold Tip 5575's at 29 inches right now and my point-on distance is about 80 yards. I really need to cut this down for hunting purposes. I like the speed, but I am a close range hunter. 
I am considering going back to aluminum or possibly a heavy weighted carbon arrow. I also think that if I shoot an inch longer arrow that it will change my gap to lower my point-on distance. Does this sound reasonable? Does anyone have any suggestions on a good heavy carbon hunting arrow?


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

First of all, if you are shooting a gap you are not shooting instinctive.....
But, to answer your question go to a longer shaft to shorten your point on.
Weight will have a great deal less to do with this at the yardages you are trying to achieve accuracy at. I shot Bowhunter for some time and tried the weight reduction/addition versus length. Length makes a great deal more difference.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Do instinctive shooters just look at the target? I just look down the arrow and when the sight picture looks good, I release. I tend to pay attention to how far my arrow tip is under my target at close range. Heck, I haven't shot enough this way to know exactly what I do yet. LOL 
Thanks for your input.



fuelracerpat said:


> First of all, if you are shooting a gap you are not shooting instinctive.....
> But, to answer your question go to a longer shaft to shorten your point on.
> Weight will have a great deal less to do with this at the yardages you are trying to achieve accuracy at. I shot Bowhunter for some time and tried the weight reduction/addition versus length. Length makes a great deal more difference.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Where are you anchoring on your face? A point on of 80yrds you must have a very low anchor. Try to get an anchor with your middle finger in the corner of your mouth, and adjust the fletch on your arrow so that the feather is touching your nose with the cock feather. With a high anchor you will lower your point on. You can also lengthen your arrow. I would not go below at least an inch in front on the arrow rest. I know others that cut arrows rioght at the rest, but I think that is more inaacurate. I believe that 2 1/2 to 3 " in front of the arrow rest is the most accurate arrow length. This will also lower your point on.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Instinctive*

Instinctive refers to concentration on a single spot to hit and only looking at the spot. The arrow is in the secondary vision, but there is no conscious effort to "look at it". Gap shooting is an awareness of the distance or "gap" in between the arrow tip and the spot to be hit. Point on is where the arrow tip and the spot to be hit are the same. There is a conscious calcualtion in gap shooting based on the distance, instinctive simply concetrates an relies on muscle memory to shoot the arrow. Instinctive is kinda like throwing a baseball.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*instinctive*

Go with Dragonheart's suggestions. I have seen young and old instinctive compound shooters doing very well with no sight on their bow, even long distances. Look at the spot thru-out the whole shot, don't take your eyes off the prize.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I'm not real sure it is even possible to shoot a compound purely instinctive. By the time one has drawn the bow through the break-over and let-off, anchored and focused on the target and released the arrow I think the brain will have decided on a sight picture or gap if you will. With a stick bow of any kind where one draws, touches an anchor and releases with one motion in an "instinctive" performance, that is just not really possible with a compound.
Most good instinctive shooters are only capable of one or two GOOD shots at a given target and then accuracy falls off, the more repetitive shots at the same target generally spread. The farther the distance the worse the spread. If shooting "instinctive" was all that easy why on earth did we ever develope gap shooting or Heaven forbid, sights!


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice men. I'm just gonna keep slinging arrows.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

[
Most good instinctive shooters are only capable of one or two GOOD shots at a given target and then accuracy falls off, the more repetitive shots at the same target generally spread. The farther the distance the worse the spread. If shooting "instinctive" was all that easy why on earth did we ever develope gap shooting or Heaven forbid, sights![/QUOTE]

Hmmm same could be said about release aids....:wink:
I think under hunting conditions a good instinctive shooter has an advantage.Target shooting is another story.:thumbs_up


----------



## fieldtester (Mar 4, 2010)

*Instinctive compound shooting*

Your speacking generally.I shoot with some guys that will always outshoot the sight guys. They practice and are very accomplished shooters. Added a lot of greenbacks to their wallets.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It's all barebow shooting. Gap, instinctive, or point of aim, it's all a matter of where your concetration is. Frankly, all work equally well, and many archers switch between one and another. Close range I shoot mostly instinctively (I anchor index finger in the corner or the mouth, hand along my cheek, thumb locked under my jaw), at about 25 to point-on distance I shoot gap, beyond that I shoot POA. 

As for a heavy carbon, there's the GrizzlyStiks, but you can also just build out your rest and add weight to the front, with heavy points and/or brass inserts.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*barebow*

It is all nonsight shooting. It depends on the application. If we are going to shoot the best group of 4 arrows at 40 yrds, gap. If I have to make a quick combat style shot at 10 yrds to take a slow moving hog, instinctive. Both can be very effective given the circumstance. It is all barebow, and that is outa sight!

form and concentration!


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Practice*

A few years ago I saw a twelve year old kid and his compound,no sight, give 5 OLDER shooters a run thruout an unmarked yardage course of 30 targets. He was just shootin like he always does.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

fuelracerpat said:


> I'm not real sure it is even possible to shoot a compound purely instinctive. By the time one has drawn the bow through the break-over and let-off, anchored and focused on the target and released the arrow I think the brain will have decided on a sight picture or gap if you will. With a stick bow of any kind where one draws, touches an anchor and releases with one motion in an "instinctive" performance, that is just not really possible with a compound.
> Most good instinctive shooters are only capable of one or two GOOD shots at a given target and then accuracy falls off, the more repetitive shots at the same target generally spread. The farther the distance the worse the spread. If shooting "instinctive" was all that easy why on earth did we ever develope gap shooting or Heaven forbid, sights!


I have shot over 100 deer with recurves, and shot recurve competition in the 60's and 70's, and for sure can many more than 2 or 3 good arrows at a time.

Why did we get compounds and sights?? Instant gradification!!!!!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

The reason we got compounds was we collectively could not hold much weight greater than 45# on a recurve and shoot it well. Mr. Allen thought "if I could just draw and hold 55# like it was only 45# my arrow would get there a little quicker and I might be able to shoot a little farther". That was the entire concept behind the letoff of a compound wheel. The sights came along way before the compounds and they were developed strictly for repeatability of a shot, in other words they were more consistent!
I have shot with some of the best traditional shooters in this country and on a field/hunter round where accuracy is actually measured and scored an instinctive shooter can not compete at that level. I too have killed a few deer with a recurve and a compound, that in and of itself is no great accomplishment. My favorite shot on a deer with a recurve is about 6-7 yards and has happened on more than one occasion.
I do not shoot sights, Hell I can't even see a pin anymore without a verifier. But I do most definitely shoot outdoors and indoors without sights.

Instant gratification? Now your talkin' about the hook shooters!


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

I started shooting a #45 recurve ..in 86 Brought my first compound bow Jennings "MAG T " had the brass pins..couldnt hit the hay stack for heck ..took off the sights ..best choice Ive made in archery ..simpler to shoot instinctive...good shooting to all >>---->


----------



## black adder (Mar 1, 2010)

*instinctive shooting*

instinctive shooting is like throwing a baseball. I focus on one spot on a target
or lets take a deer. I focus on the v right after the shoulder, i concentrate for a few seconds while deer is moving towards me. When he stops ifocus real hard on that spot,I raise bow ,anchor, release, It,s like one fluid motion.
I only take shots on game 25yds ans under using this method. I learned reading fred asbel.I also only shoot traditionle bows this way. I tried it with a compound and i couldn,t hit on target. hope this helps some.


----------



## black adder (Mar 1, 2010)

*more than 2 shots*



iawoody2 said:


> I have shot over 100 deer with recurves, and shot recurve competition in the 60's and 70's, and for sure can many more than 2 or 3 good arrows at a time.
> 
> Why did we get compounds and sights?? Instant gradification!!!!!


Amen bro, I agree . I know guys shooting at deer at 50-60 yds with compounds.


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

Years ago when I first started I couldn't hit squat
instintive, I mean I had no idea where that arrow 
was going, after shooting sights for a couple of
seasons, I pulled the sight and canted the bow
over and shot rather well, not as good as sights,
but fair........the only thing I can think of is, If
you see that arrow enough and see where it hits,
then you get an idea how to point and shoot......
I never got good enough with it to hunt........
but I'd say anyone could if they did the right things,
and kept at it.......


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont know what Mr. Allen was thinking when he made the compound,never met the guy. But I'm pretty darn sure that the wheels and sights and hooks were/are for people who dont have time or just dont want to take the time to learn to shoot well without them. I also know a few barebow shooters around here that those guys can't hold a candle to.It's all good with me though.:darkbeer:


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*instictive works*

instictive aiming works , and it works repeatidly
i shoot indoors and American Rounds and 3D and i am pretty constant
i hunt and feel very confortable shooting deer at 30 yrds
i guess you just have to practice to learn to recognize " the right picture"
in your mind . i rarely shoot more than twice a week , more often once , and i still feel accurate. ive tried gap shooting but got problems focussing on the very different distances in the point of arrow and target , so decided it isnt for me.


----------



## jwr6 (Oct 6, 2005)

fuelracerpat said:


> I'm not real sure it is even possible to shoot a compound purely instinctive. By the time one has drawn the bow through the break-over and let-off, anchored and focused on the target and released the arrow I think the brain will have decided on a sight picture or gap if you will. With a stick bow of any kind where one draws, touches an anchor and releases with one motion in an "instinctive" performance, that is just not really possible with a compound.
> Most good instinctive shooters are only capable of one or two GOOD shots at a given target and then accuracy falls off, the more repetitive shots at the same target generally spread. The farther the distance the worse the spread. If shooting "instinctive" was all that easy why on earth did we ever develope gap shooting or Heaven forbid, sights!


It isn't easy, which is why we have wheels, cams, stabilizers, peeps, sights, rests, releases, rangefinders, etc in the first place.

I don't see why instinctive shooting with a compound isn't possible, but I suppose not very many people would see the point.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*the point*



jwr6 said:


> It isn't easy, which is why we have wheels, cams, stabilizers, peeps, sights, rests, releases, rangefinders, etc in the first place.
> 
> I don't see why instinctive shooting with a compound isn't possible, but I suppose not very many people would see the point.


you are right , JW , not many see the point , so let me tell them:

"THE POINT": 
1-sights are delicate , cant think of hiting one with a branch during hunting and going "insecure" of the shot in the moment of truth
2-if you drop your tap fron the stand , you can always shoot bare fingers , drop a realise and you are doomed.
3-accesories make it easier to be accurate , but if you can be accurate and know your effective range , why make your gear more delicate and complicate
i ve taken my share of deer and never made a shot at more than 35 yrds. and have around a 90% recovery rate.
4-the "feel " of the shot and the hunt is more real , maybe people nowadays just dont want or dont have the time to become proficient shooters , but if you want accuracy over the "feel" , get a gun.
5-it really doesnt take that much time to get good at shooting instinctive , with the average practice of most hunters , they can be good enough to hunt , but probably they dont know this because they have never really tried.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

shadowhunter said:


> Go with Dragonheart's suggestions. I have seen young and old instinctive compound shooters doing very well with no sight on their bow, even long distances. Look at the spot thru-out the whole shot, don't take your eyes off the prize.



Shadowhunter, your statement "don't take your eyes off the prize" has helped me alot. I say that in my mind on every shot. I extend my bow arm toward the target while focusing on the target and draw straight back to my anchor point. I am developing a method to repeat for every shot. It seems that the quicker I release the better. The longer I look at the target on full draw I loose my concentration. I have caught myself dropping my bow arm and trying to watch the arrow several times also. Each day I am liking barebow more and more. I could go on and on about this, but I'll spare you guys for now. LOL Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Shot recurves and long bows for about 10 to 12 years. Moved to compounds bare bow about 5 years ago, and love it. Best of all worlds; tons more speed and flatter trajectory and KE or momentum. 

I shoot off a sight picture. I look at my spot, but am awared of the shaft lining up under the spot. However, I have no idea how many inches I am below the dot. I have realized over the years that what I see is the arrow shaft, not the point. I am seeing the arrow shaft out of my peripheral vision.

I would also add that good repeatable form is essential for consistent success. In my trad days, I saw lots of guys who had the notion that if they just shot enough arrows, they would eventually just "get it" with the instictive thing. Some few might, but consistency is essential to success, and good form makes good results come much easier.

On the other hand, it is amazing what some people can do. If you want to see one of the best, if not the best bare bow hunter around today get some dvds by Tim Wells.  He shoots a Mathews bare bow, and routinely makes running shots and kills out to 70 yds. 

For me, it put the fun in archery. I just love the bare bow thing. It is harder, but it is also fun and rewarding. The let off on the compound makes it much easier. That said, I would also look for a 65% let off, or even 50% if you can find it.

During the learning process, stand at about 10 to 12 yds, and stay there until you can group arrows reasonably well. That will help you build the form needed to go on to better things.

I also have killed over 100 deer, about 60 with recurves etc. and a bunch with bare bow compound. But I will tell ya, my lifetime trophy was a grey squirrel at 44 steps with a recurve. Still working on the second one at that distance.


----------



## michaeldouglas (Jan 1, 2010)

mitchell said:


> ...what I see is the arrow shaft, not the point...


Yup.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Tim Wells is one of the best. I tape all of his Relentless Pursuit shows.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

Read all these posts. I am shooting a hoyt elite 38" ata. Love this bow, but am having trouble shooting at target's over 20yrds. I have tried the gap thing, but my point on is only 20yrds. I shoot two finger's under. I met a guy who string walks and gaps and he tried to help me, but if i string walk by moving my anchor down i get no distance at all. I don't understand how you guys get point on out to 60 yrds? Could it be my knock is to high? Also i am shooting 50lbs 65% let off and want a suggestion on a aluminum arrow for this poundage with 125 or 145 grains.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Where do you anchor? While I do not shoot by gapping from the point, I do know my point on is way out there, beyond 50 yds. So it puzzles me how yours could be 20 unless you are anchoring very high. I am not saying it cannot be done, but it seems like your anchor would have to be real high.

There are numerous ways to shoot bare bow. Some of it, you just have to try various things to find out what works the best for you. 

That said, if you want to learn one of the easiest methods, get the Rick Welch instructional video. Do not get the first one; get the second one. Rich shoots a recurve and is very, very good. His method teaches you how to set your bow up so that you draw (preferably under the nock set) and draw the cock feather to touch the nose. You have to fletch the arrow to accommodate this but when you do, it becomes pretty easy to look out over the arrow at your spot, and hit it. 

You can go to utube and search for Rick Welch Shooting school and see some of his students shooting his method.

I anchor with the index finger in the nostril of my nose. It gives me a good repeatable anchor, and puts the arrow right under my dominant eye. While it does not work for everybody, it is worth trying as well. 

Good luck and keep us posted. HOpefully somebody else will chime in with some help.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dan and Guy Fitzgerald shoot compounds instinctively. Check thier videos. :wink:


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

I will try to get ricks video's. I am not sure where to look for guy and dan fitzgerald's video's. I have shot long bow instinctive for a long time, and this gap thing just has got me baffled. I anchor my index finger at the corner of my mouth with puts the arrow above my mouth.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

triple H said:


> I will try to get ricks video's. I am not sure where to look for guy and dan fitzgerald's video's. I have shot long bow instinctive for a long time, and this gap thing just has got me baffled. I anchor my index finger at the corner of my mouth with puts the arrow above my mouth.


No need to know where to look,when you got the internet right in front of you....just Google it.:wink:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Personally, I do not find the Fitzgeral instructional material to be as good. They are fine folks, and have tons of fun, and Dan can definitely shoot, but they are snap shooters mostly (I believe) and do not seem to explain their methodology as well, at least to me.

The index finger to the corner of the mouth is a good anchor as well. One thing it does is it gets the draw arm a little lower, which often makes it easy to get completely behind the arrow with the draw arm.......making that straight line from the arrow thru the arm to the elbow. However, it usually makes the gap larger. For that reason I am still puzzled by your situation being point on at around 20 yds, but then I stay puzzled about something. ukey:

Go to Utube and search for Rick Welch shooting school and you can get a taste.

I know I mentioned the Tim Wells videos before, but he is simply amazing. He shoots a compound bare bow, and is just unreal. He does not tell you much about his method, but boy can he shoot.

Hang in there. The compound bare bow is the best of all worlds to me, with the fun of bare bow, but the speed and performance of a tech bow.


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

I recently(like yesterday) pulled the sights off of my compound. I've shot instinctive all of my life and thought I'd give sights a try to see what everyone was taking about. I personally didn't like em'. I felt restricted to the range that the pins were set at. Not that I can shoot further then where the pins were but it was like I was shooting in a box or something. Since I've taken the sights off and done just a little bit of practicing I'm starting to get my "eye" back and I can hit pretty well at 10 yards and I'm getting better at 20. I'd like to at least work my way out to 30 yards so that I can hit a paper plate, which is about the same size as the vital area on a deer. 
Seems like compounds beg to be shot instinctive with that fast arrow speed and flatter trajectory. Anyway, add me to the list of instinctive compound shooters. :shade:


----------



## Team Fitzgerald (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, this is Guy...

I am GLAD to personally help you guys out, in any way I can! Let me know...

You can check out Dad's and my "Instinctive with Compound How-To's" on our Youtube Channel - there are Several on there, Discussing Gear, Anchoring, Drawing, Finger Positioning, Aiming, and MANY MORE being Added Weekly:

http://www.youtube.com/user/gfitzz28

I'm also on Facebook - I would LOVE to have your Friendship on there 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=100000674617331

Later,

Guy


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

Team Fitzgerald said:


> Hey Guys, this is Guy...
> 
> I am GLAD to personally help you guys out, in any way I can! Let me know...
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a total honor to know you hang out here on Archery Talk and to actually interact with you. Guess you see, I'm shooting a Team Fitz, figured there'd be nothing more natural then to shoot it instinctively. 
I caught the YouTube vids, awesome shooting. 
This go around getting back into archery I'm actually checkin' out some of the Great People that are in this sport and I've got kind of a list of "Heros", Uncle Ted is on it, of course, Tim Wells is also on it because of his use of instinctive shooting and for sure you and Dan are on it. It's really great to see people actually taking advantage of a fast, flat shooting compound to shoot instinctively. Kind of like the best of both worlds, high tech bow, nice and simple style. What more could an archer ask for. 
Anyway, keep up the great work Guy, talk to ya' later.


----------



## CERT 33 (Dec 14, 2009)

*RE: Compound instinctive shooting*

The compound bow can indeed be shot instinctively! I have shot both recurves, hybrid reflex/deflex longbows, and state of the art compounds this way for years. I shoot higher scores with the compounds. I currently have a Mathews Ovation set up for this style of shooting. I also shoot another bow w/ a release and drop away set up and I have another set up for fingers w/sights (Bowhunter class). I always hunt with the instinctive set up and I enjoy shooting this way the most. It is just the same as a baseball pitcher staring into the catcher's mitt, then you put the "fastball over the plate" dead center. That is instinctive shooting, you don't look at the arrow or tip at all. You just concentrate on your form, then your anchor, all the while staring into your target area. Because of the letoff and "wall", I believe the compound allows you to be a little more precise and consistent in this type of shooting.


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

CERT 33 said:


> Because of the letoff and "wall", I believe the compound allows you to be a little more precise and consistent in this type of shooting.


That's what I'm finding this time around. I could hit "minute of paper plate" with my recurve shot instinctive and finger style at 20 yards but with my compound shot with a release and instinctive there are times when my head is in the game that I can put 4 arrows into a 3" group at 20 yards and I've not really shot that much yet.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I am glad I found this thread. I was shooting lefty with a Bowman Accu-riser. My left eye is giving me problems (Glaucoma). I am on medication but do not want to give up on the bow. I would like to start shooting instinctive from the left. 

This thread has provided a lot of good information on this subject. I think I will go with out a sight and with a 12 inch stab. If I can dial the DW down I will go with a tab instead of a release. So many options.

Thanks guys.


----------



## CERT 33 (Dec 14, 2009)

Always great to hear from one of the Fitzgeralds! Dan Fitzgerald and Fred Bear were the archers that influenced me the most starting out in the 1980's. Dan made some instinctive shots with a Golden Eagle compound on "Monster Caribou" that were truly unbelievable. Dan also was a big influence on me to shoot a compound instinctively with fingers. If you don't believe that Dan is one of the greatest instinctive shots of all time, check out some of his older videos from this era. He also puts to rest all the baloney about shooting with the dominant eye instinctively, because if I recall correctly, Dan only has the use of one eye! I also recall that Fred Bear was right eye dominant, but prefered to shoot left handed. While dominant eye theory certainly has some validity shooting with sights, I believe that we humans are amazing creations and can adapt to shooting well instinctively under any conditions! Good to hear from you Guy.


----------



## Threestars (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello Guys...
I was searching for instictive compuond shooting and found this nice tips, I am from Kuwait, in our country it's hard to find Archers ( I think it just me :wink I like Archery (Archery Addicted :tongue, I am shooting instinctive with my recurve Hoyt buffalo 50# , it's a very good bow ,also shooting compound (Hoyt Carbon element 2012 with a sight), I am deciding to try the Compound bow, I thinking to choose the Hoyt vector turbo 60-70#, do you think it will good for the compound instinctive shooting ?


----------



## KYjim (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been shooting a Mathews Drenalin LD barebow for a few months and absolutely love it!!....after shooting recurves on and off for several years I just could'nt seem to be consistent as I wanted,decided to try the compound.... at first I shot high on everything and got discouraged and stuck a set of sights on it but thankfully I decided to give it another try.... everthing just seemed to come together I shoot like Mitchell describes about the arrow coming up under what I want to hit in my sight picture.... and I like to hold concentrating on getting still and the shot will happen subconsciously.... Rick Welch talks about getting still as possible in the Accuracy Factory Dvd....best advice I can give is stick with it and really give it a chance its the best of both worlds!

Jim


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Threestars said:


> Hello Guys...
> I was searching for instictive compuond shooting and found this nice tips, I am from Kuwait, in our country it's hard to find Archers ( I think it just me :wink I like Archery (Archery Addicted :tongue, I am shooting instinctive with my recurve Hoyt buffalo 50# , it's a very good bow ,also shooting compound (Hoyt Carbon element 2012 with a sight), I am deciding to try the Compound bow, I thinking to choose the Hoyt vector turbo 60-70#, do you think it will good for the compound instinctive shooting ?


I am not familiar with the Hoyt Vector, but I can offer some general ideas about what makes a good fingers bow. Longer is generally better. Guys like myself that shoot two under can get by with bows that are a little shorter. The Drenalin is a nice fingers bow for a two under guy. When looking at bow length, look at tip to tip length. The issue is the string angle coming off of the cams. The shorter the bow the more acute the string angle, and the more issue you may have with string pinch. Most guy are looking for a tip to tip bow at least 40". That is not a hard rule, just sort of an observation.

Higher brace height usually yields a more forgiving bow. For me, I would not want anything under 7" and would much prefer something closer to 8". Also, a more deflex riser is generally thought to be more forgiving. If you draw a line, top to bottom from where the limbs first touch the limb pockets, and compare that to the deepest part of the grip, it gives you some idea of deflex. In a more deflex riser, the grip will line up with the vertical line or close to it. The more behind the line the grip is (the further the limb bolts are out in front of the front of the riser) the less forgiving. In other words the more forward the grip is, the better.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## goldie5855 (Jun 18, 2012)

I shoot 3 under on my mathews drenalin(33 inches axle to axle) bare bow and i am consistently accurate out to 30-35 yards. A lot of different techniques work for alot of different shooters. i just shoot the way thats most comfortable and and feels more natural to me


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

goldie5855 said:


> I shoot 3 under on my mathews drenalin(33 inches axle to axle) bare bow and i am consistently accurate out to 30-35 yards. A lot of different techniques work for alot of different shooters. i just shoot the way thats most comfortable and and feels more natural to me


That puts you in a class with Tim Wells; impressive. That is not a tongue in cheek comment, I mean it. Thats cool. I shot a regular Drenalin with two under for a while. I could shoot it, but my consistency was not as good.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

Just cuz is a lot of fun!!!
sent from padania using a pigeon


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have shot compound non-sights fingers for many many (40) years, just started last year learning how to shoot a gap. I always use to just pull back and let fly.
Gap shooting has really raised my scores though.
Don.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, I thought this thread would have been buried deep by now. I am happy to see all of the response from fellow finger shooters. I saw where Guy Fitzgerald was on here too. Glad to be back online and ready to talk barebow. I got me a bunch of new arrows this past winter at an "going out of business" sale in Jackson, TN. I got 8 dozen Carbon express predator II 6075 shafts at 75 percent off.
That comes to about $1.75 per shaft. Needless to say I have switched to these simply to save money. I was using gold tip xt hunter shafts. I cut down a half dozen for each on my three little archers at home too. We fling arrows all over my 5 acres. This past deer season was the first that I commited to shooting barebow and I had good results. I wound up with 4 deer and 4 successful recoveries. Cant ask for much more than that.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Zesty,

I would like to try some true gap off the riser, but when I do, the cable slide seems to be in the way. Mine is white in color. Any suggestions?

Cato


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

mitchell said:


> Zesty,
> 
> I would like to try some true gap off the riser, but when I do, the cable slide seems to be in the way. Mine is white in color. Any suggestions?
> 
> Cato


Mitchell,
All my gaps are in the sight window, from my arrow tip to the front leading edge of my shelf.
I never see my cable slid because it is real low out of my sight picture.
Sent ya a PM.
Don.


----------

